# work permit!! can you apply whilst in Canada



## Traceyreid229 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi all just need a bit of advice on work permits. Im a Scottish resident and myself and my partner want to live/work in Vancouver. Whats the best way to go about applying for jobs. I read on another thread you can visit and stay up to 6 months so does that mean whilst visiting you can look for work and apply for a work visa in Vancouver.
If not what are the chances of getting a job through internet and telephone interview. Iam a holistic therapist which is mainly massage and i also have worked for cosmetics companies (Lancome) in department stores for many years. My partner is a health and fitness assistant manager and a personal trainer. Any information would be greatly appretiated.
We are desperate to live and experience the canadian way of life although we love Scotland we want a proper summer as we've heard Vancouver has and of course we're used to the rain. Thank you.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Traceyreid229 said:


> Hi all just need a bit of advice on work permits. Im a Scottish resident and myself and my partner want to live/work in Vancouver. Whats the best way to go about applying for jobs. I read on another thread you can visit and stay up to 6 months so does that mean whilst visiting you can look for work and apply for a work visa in Vancouver.
> If not what are the chances of getting a job through internet and telephone interview. Iam a holistic therapist which is mainly massage and i also have worked for cosmetics companies (Lancome) in department stores for many years. My partner is a health and fitness assistant manager and a personal trainer. Any information would be greatly appretiated.
> We are desperate to live and experience the canadian way of life although we love Scotland we want a proper summer as we've heard Vancouver has and of course we're used to the rain. Thank you.


Hello and welcome to the site.
You can come as visitors and stay for six months. During that time you can look for jobs, but before you can work the prospective employers must file LMO's which if granted would give you a 2 year TWP. You will require to stay with the same employers for the whole two years. If you leave the employment for any reason it nullifies your TWP and you would have to leave the country unless you could quickly make the same arrangement with new employers.
I hope that answers your question. Happy to try to answer any more you may have.


----------



## Traceyreid229 (Feb 9, 2008)

Auld Yin said:


> Hello and welcome to the site.
> You can come as visitors and stay for six months. During that time you can look for jobs, but before you can work the prospective employers must file LMO's which if granted would give you a 2 year TWP. You will require to stay with the same employers for the whole two years. If you leave the employment for any reason it nullifies your TWP and you would have to leave the country unless you could quickly make the same arrangement with new employers.
> I hope that answers your question. Happy to try to answer any more you may have.


Hello again, thank you so much for your quick response. Wow i'd no idea you could apply for twp within the country. That makes life a lot easier as we've quiet a bit of money saved. Hoping to go in summer time whilst its nice weather. Thank you again that bit of advice is sooooo helpful.


----------

